# Demented Christmas



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Has anyone everdone a demented christmas theme before? I was thinking about doing a christmas theme this year. I allready have a few ideas like santa coming down the chimney into a pot of soup with a naughty little grinning kid on the side, a big black sleigh, and demonic elves preparing twisted toys, but thats pretty much all i could come up with. Any one have any other ideas?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

skeleton rein deer?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I've seen a corpsed bucky hanging upside down in the chimney with a santa suit on before. That was pretty sick in a very cool way


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a wonderful Christmas display by Tonguesandwich last year. It did cause HOA problems for him though.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25356


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

I've had a dream project for the past few years... a monster nativity scene. Perhaps a bit sacreligious for some tastes, but it would be all in good fun. Bascially, build a yard scene with classic monster characters in the roles of the traditional nativity characters. It would go something like this:

Classic wooden barn -> Crumbly spooky castle facade

Joseph and Mary -> Frankenstein's Monster & the Bride of Frankenstein

An angel -> The Grim Reaper

The 3 Wisemen -> 3 monster aristocrats (Dracula with a gift of a plasma bag, the Mummy with the gift of a jar with a cobra in it, the Headless Horseman with a gitft of, what else, his head)

Lowly Shepherds -> Lowly zombies

And finally, Baby Jesus in a wooden manger -> An infant Great Pumpkin in a coffin


Again, it's just a dream, a sick, twisted dream. I think my future mother-in-law would absolutely disown me if I ever tried (and I actually like her, so that would be a bad thing). All in all, it probably wouldn't go over very well down here in the Bible Belt. But it would be great to send the loony neighbors, like hedg12 had to deal with, into orbit. :googly:


----------



## robert padilla (Nov 9, 2011)

hhahahahahahaha! GREAT IDEA! However i too would be disowned and kicked out of the neighborhood! lol! maybe a cartoon of it would be more accepted. however someones gotta take a stand......who will it be?


----------



## robert padilla (Nov 9, 2011)

I also had an idea that got shot down pretty quickly..... it was to leave up my yard haunt and slap some santa hats on my zombies and corpses add some snow and xmas lights and a black xmas tree with body parts as ornaments=) the look i got.....was priceless!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

robert padilla said:


> hhahahahahahaha! GREAT IDEA! However i too would be disowned and kicked out of the neighborhood! lol! maybe a cartoon of it would be more accepted. however someones gotta take a stand......who will it be?


Yeah, the cartoon approach was something I thought about, i.e. instead of 3 dimensional prop characters, paint them on plywood and cut their shapes out and make 2 dimensional characters, like those cardboard movie character standee cutouts. That would make it more humorous and fun-loving, and probably ALOT easier to make and store.


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

robert padilla said:


> I also had an idea that got shot down pretty quickly..... it was to leave up my yard haunt and slap some santa hats on my zombies and corpses add some snow and xmas lights and a black xmas tree with body parts as ornaments=) the look i got.....was priceless!


Funny you mention that, robert. I actually do that exact thing with my office decorations. I posted pics of my office at Halloween on Spooky1's thread (http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29146). Basically, I got really lazy one year and didn't get around to taking the decorations down right after Halloween. Soon enough it got to be Thanksgiving and I said, "Ah, the heck with it. Let's go Christmas in Hell on this mofo." Got some cheap, tacky Xmas decorations and decorated my "haunted house", but Santa hats and elf hats on the characters inside my office, put an inflatable Xmas tree in the corner, and walla! Another month and a half of procrastinating and putting off taking everything down.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stoic, your comment about a monster nativity reminded me of a decoupage project I did a couple years ago with a twisted Christmas theme:


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's the best Santa I've seen: http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/2010/12/merry-christmas.html


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

These ideas are so great.

My wife is going to ban me from this site for sure! I still have my 8 foot Pumpkin headed scarecrow up in the entryway from Halloween 2010! We just keep re-decorating him in the current holiday attire: Santa suit, New Years party hat, Leprechaun suit, etc. For the Fourth of July, we have him hold the flag.

We have a lighted wreath with eyes, teeth and arms over the entry too.

Here is a link that I found a couple years ago on this site for some cool Xmas music with a little darker twist.
http://scarylittlechristmas.com/

Thanks for posting these, and please keep the ideas coming!


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

Great idea guys. But here is one that would be spooky, but not to gore amd HIGHLY RELEVANT to christmas. One only has to remember that one of the greatest christmas stories ever told is a GHOST STORY! Of course I mean a Christmas Carol. Here are some ideas to try.

1) Use your grim reaper MM prop as Ghost of Xmas future, whip up a simple tombstone with old Scrooges name on it. Have grim reaper prop pointing to it. If you have a little more time, whip up a chicken wire frame for Scrooge. Get a woman's long robe/dreesing gown from goodwil and place on frame. Make head and hand from existing prop pieces )if u have them), other wise a hairdressers head (carve up an add mm a little to look old). Hands from old gloves.

2) A little harder would be Jacob Marley ghost, but would look Awesome if done well

3) A little harder still .. Ghost of Xmas present. He would look like old tradional Yule figure anyway, but the kicker is adding the children of man (Ignorance and Want) to the bottom of his robe/feet. Some versions of the Christmas Carol do not always show them because of their scariness. The Jimmy Carey/Disney version does (points for them). 
Better still using a animated corpse for one of the chrildren clawing would really push up the spook factor.

Now here is the best part to keep the nay saers form bothering u. Make a sign that says "Remember the True Meaning of Christmas . . . . OR ELSE". Any one who hates all the commercilaization of xmas will love it (you may even get props from local churchs).

I will post more ideas (Like Yule tradiotions and adding Black Pete or the Krampus as a partner for any Santa Claus figure) here and on my vlog


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

MBrennan - I love the Scary Little Christmas music. Traditional, yet somber and a tad creepy. I'll take that over Bing Crosby any year. 

grimghost - Wow. Sick minds think alike. After the Monster Nativity scene kinda got killed in concepts for me, I too turned to 'A Christmas Carol' as inspiration. That one is my all time favorite Christmas story (the musical version with Albert Finney is still the best film version, IMHO. Finney made a perfect Scrooge). Like you, I had thought of a Scrooge tombstone, with Scrooge on his knees in front of it pleading for mercy to a great big Ghost of Christmas Yet To Come, that would be looming over him and menacingly point to Scrooge's grave. And then have a spooky Marley figure either standing on the other side of the driveway or looking out the front window. Just never figured out the logistics of the characters to make them look how I wanted them to look. I still plan on building Christmas Carol tombstones for the yard at least. One for Marley, with the base wrapped in a huge chain, one for Scrooge, maybe with a night cap hanging off the top, and a tiny one for Tiny Tim, with a pitiful little crutch leaning against it. Right now I just have a really cool looking Marley Knocker on my door, that I was lucky enough to pick up at, of all places, a local professional haunted house at Halloween.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just suggested to hubby we bring Grim back out & I'd whip up a Scrooge tombstone & his reply was, "You had your holiday- let me have mine!" Grinch! I love the Marley doorknocker wreath posted elsewhere.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would love that inflatable Oogie Boogie tonguesandwich has! I wonder if he made it??


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> I just suggested to hubby we bring Grim back out & I'd whip up a Scrooge tombstone & his reply was, "You had your holiday- let me have mine!" Grinch! I love the Marley doorknocker wreath posted elsewhere.


Hey debbie, just tell your hubby what my better half tells me all the time... "Relationships are about sharing. What's yours is mine and what's mine is mine."


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Our ground is still not frozen..I might still put Grim up...right next to hubby's nativity scene.... LOL>.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I have some plans for my scene. I'm doing a scrooge scene with a peppers ghost marley, the grim reapesr/scrooge tombstone, and scrooge flying with the flaming ghost but falling. I have marley done and the riging for the falling scrooge. I'll post pictures when im finished.


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

grimghost said:


> I will post more ideas (Like Yule tradiotions and adding Black Pete or the Krampus as a partner for any Santa Claus figure) here and on my vlog


A bit late to pull together this year, but Krampusnacht would make for a devilishly good theme for a holiday party. hmmm....


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> A bit late to pull together this year, but Krampusnacht would make for a devilishly good theme for a holiday party. hmmm....


what vlog.. and how do I link..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

kiki said:


> what vlog.. and how do I link..


Grimghost has a link to his vlog in his signature line. Just go back one page in this thread and you'll be able to find itJ


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

The Birth Of Jack....
Quite in love with the idea of it all...cool creeping pumpkin patch encroaching your decrepit castle.. 
Imagination Candy your concept is..any serious plans of execution?


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

Old bouncy or rocking horses for kids...I seen thread here with some that were converted into a carousel .. foam etched and adhered to horse then of course painted and morphed.. Some most excellent workmanship.


----------

